# Question regarding National Guard



## Catanz22 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a question regarding the National Guard. I understand that you do not get veterans preference unless you deploy but will joining the National Guard help with becoming a LEO in Massachusetts?


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

It can't hurt...particularly if you volunteer for a deployment out of the gate. PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

It won't help unless you deploy. 

But it won't hurt and it is always good to serve your country. 

Go air guard better quality of life in the usaf. 

Peace 

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

You don't have to deploy anymore to gain veteran preference. This was changed after all of the National Guardsmen who were called up to active after 9/11 to bolster security at military bases, power plants, airports, etc. However, active duty for training does not count.


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

What it boils down to is this, you can't claim veterans preference without a form called a DD-214, that's an honorable discharge form. With the guard if you spend some time on active orders that are not training, (Basic and tech school for the Air Force and any drill dates or UTA are examples of training for the air guard since that's all I know for my branch) at the end of your orders you are cut a DD-214. Unlike if you were active military were you would have to complete your term of service to get a DD-214


----------

